# Intro Timings



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi everyone,


If ratification is about a week after Matching Panel (all being well and we get a yes)- how long would intros start after that would it be the following week after ratification, a few days or longer?

I'm just trying to figure dates out in my head in advance so I have some idea of timings.

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi, our ratification came through a week post matching panel and we started intros the next day! Good luck


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh wow that quick!!

Do they give you a rough time before your ratification then?


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

We had a pre matching panel planning meeting and put together a provisional intro schedule which was confirmed after we got the yes at panel (given all was ok at ratification but because we got a unanimous yes they said it was silly to not assume all was going ahead)


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

Brilliant. Thank you so much


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Going to be of no help to you, our intro's were 4 weeks post MP and 2 months post MP!!!


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Ratification takes up to 10 days after panel so our intros started 10 days after to coincide with this.


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Our decision was ratified the day after panel although I don't think we got the letter until after intros had started! Intros started 8 days after panel. We got a provisional intro schedule straight after panel and the planning meeting was just before we met little pink. You'll have guessed that as with everything in adoption, it seems to be different for everyone.
Good luck


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Intros started for us 14 days after mp and our planning meeting was on day 1 of intros
Flash


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi 
Our intros started 7 days after MP. I think our ratification came through 2 days before intros started. 
You will probably fine your SW will plan everything presuming you are ratified. 

Our planning meeting was also on day 1 of intros but they'd already mapped it all out by then. 

Good luck with your intros xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

We were approved on a Thursday, ratified the next day, and met him on the Monday.  He was home the following Monday. But this is unusual!


----------

